# SAT NAV for UK X-T Upgrade - Has anyone had this done?



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a 2005 XT with Nissan Sat Nav. I recently had a 2006 XT courtesy vehicle whilst mine was in for service at the dealer. The dealers car had a brand new piece of sat nav software installed which was much better than mine. Has anyone had theirs updated and if so what's involved and at what price?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

How does the later one differ FF?


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi fatface 
I also think i saw this updated version on this forum . If you look at this pic and let me know i will sleep easier knowing that i did't imagine it looks different. 
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f84/Lyneham_Lad/X-Trail Day/SatNav_etc.jpg


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

http://http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/86934-x-trail-photos-members-rides-56k-beware-13.html


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi fatface
Is this what you saw http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f84/Lyneham_Lad/X-Trail Day/SatNav_etc.jpg


----------



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

longleaf said:


> Hi fatface
> Is this what you saw http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f84/Lyneham_Lad/X-Trail Day/SatNav_etc.jpg



Yes - this is the updated version!!

I want it, how much??


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Lots !!!!! I also want it . maybe someone can give a detailed listing of cd part numbers and disc colours . I say disc colours as there are at least 4 different colours about.

Green
Blue
Red?Pink
Gold

any help would be great 

I had the green one when i bought the car and bought the red/pink one from ebay.


----------

